# Quitting The Bike Hobby



## bobcycles (Apr 27, 2016)

Done with the bike hobby.
Due to factors that include the growing scarcity of balloon bicycles and parts, soaring prices, repop hell, and the re-emergence of certain shady characters, I'm out.

I will be systematically 'slaying' my collection starting first here with prewar bikes.  Don't panic, although the bicycles will technically be "destroyed" they will be repurposed as "art" and "decor" among other things and possibly even some practical uses.

First up.

A couple of nice original Schwinn "C" models and a 38 Motorbike and a Jewel Tank Autocycle.

The frames will be cut into segments and the prices will be based on tube Length and diameter....with the tubing forward of the rear stays, up to and including the seat mast, priced at 12.00 an inch based on wider diameter than the rear stays tubing which is typically a narrower diameter due to the tapering to the rear drop outs....price in these 'aft' or rear sections will be 10.00 an inch.

Straight tubing from the straight bar frames and straight down tube models as well as seat tubing from most models (except certain Elgin) will be 20.oo an inch due to "wind chime" and wind instrument potential.

First up the more sought after 'straight' and wider diameter tubing @ 20.00 an inch

Thanks for looking.


----------



## locomotion (Apr 27, 2016)

glad to see one more collection being "parted"


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 27, 2016)

You should offer up a chain ring or two to hang the frame sections on to make the wind chimes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2016)

Youtube videos or it didn't happen!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 27, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> You should offer up a chain ring or two to hang the frame sections on to make the wind chimes.





Chain rings will be cut like "pies" into sections, nice little ornate triangles.  Working on that next.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 27, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> Youtube videos or it didn't happen!




It's a very personal and private endeavor.  Not one to be exploited on the YouToob


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 27, 2016)

aaaaah,,,, it's only schwinns


----------



## barracuda (Apr 27, 2016)

Those will be easy to store, but difficult to ride around on, at least for some folks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2016)

HEY, BOB!
YOUR PUTTING US ON!
HAVE A HEART & BE SERIOUS!
SERIOUSLY, DON'T DO IT!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2016)

REALLY, FACTOR SAMPLES??????


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2016)

can you make nunchucks out of them? Sometimes I just feel like kung fu fighting.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 27, 2016)

John said:


> can you make nunchucks out of them? Sometimes I just feel like kung fu fighting.




Can do on the nunchucks!  But keep in mind, Pricing may be prohibitive as you would be utilizing the straight larger diameter and more costly tubing and probably requiring two roughly 10 to 12 inch long pieces,  so at 20.00 dollars an inch multiplied by what it would take to create the Noggin Knockers, you could probably get yourself a pawn shop saturday night special for less than the designer 'nuns'.    Not trying to crush your dream here, just giving you a more practical option.


----------



## jkent (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm confused....


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2016)

jkent said:


> I'm confused....




Nunchucks are used by kung fu fighters


----------



## drglinski (Apr 27, 2016)

Sounds like a late April Fools.


----------



## mike j (Apr 27, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> aaaaah,,,, it's only schwinns



Always looking on the bright side Stig.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2016)

I'd like 12 inches of your finest pipe please.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 27, 2016)

I am really looking forward to seeing the pie cut chainrings......bravo!


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2016)

finnally some common sense!


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 27, 2016)

Now I know what to do with some Schwinn frames I have laying around!!! Schwind Chimes!!!...Im gonna patent that with a little circled R too...


----------



## Boris (Apr 27, 2016)

What's the rarest bike you got? I want to make a floor lamp.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2016)

The price of scrap metal is down right now, so you are still better off cutting them up for art pieces. Unique idea with original paint to boot! 
You could actually sell your unique cut up creations at some sort of "Art Fair", etc. and probably get orders to produce more..........
You'd definitely wouldn't have any competition. Good Luck to you and what a great idea!


----------



## then8j (Apr 27, 2016)

Gives a whole new meaning to parting out a bike for sure. 

Can I get a crank tube please? One with a good serial number on it.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2016)

then8j said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to parting out a bike for sure.
> 
> Can I get a crank tube please? One with a good serial number on it.




Grab two! They make great book ends.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 28, 2016)

I need a few aerocycle tanks. They make great serving dishes for nachos, chex party mixes, etc. 

But only the left sides, please.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 28, 2016)

From the amount of bike stuff you had packed up and ready to ship home from Memory Lane it sure didn't look like you were about to quit the bike hobby. In fact you seemed pretty excited about your finds.  However things do change and you are right. So right in fact I decided this morning to cut up all my bikes as well, starting with the Schwinns. [I hate em] 
Thanks for the great Idea Bob!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2016)

the tinker said:


> ... So right in fact I decided this morning to cut up all my bikes as well, starting with the Schwinns. [I hate em]
> Thanks for the great Idea Bob!!!!View attachment 310217



Hey; How much are Your Windchimes going to be??
Of course Yours aren't PreWar, but they do say "Schwinn" on 'em in OG paint and decals!
Different lengths for differing tones....
This is really gonna catch on.....


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)

I quite like the methodology - do you tune your tubes? Maybe I should cut up my Spacelander or my Tiffany bicycle.....now that would chime and the cost per footage......Man - Just the thought makes my eyes bulge with dollar signs. I think the Vincent Black lightning tubes would sound great as well.  Shady Larry - is my accountant...... nothing like a good shady person to do your book keeping - that's what Capone used to say anyway.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd like 12 inches of your finest pipe please.



That's what she said!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Done with the bike hobby.
> Due to factors that include the growing scarcity of balloon bicycles and parts, soaring prices, repop hell, and the re-emergence of certain shady characters, I'm out.
> 
> I will be systematically 'slaying' my collection starting first here with prewar bikes.  Don't panic, although the bicycles will technically be "destroyed" they will be repurposed as "art" and "decor" among other things and possibly even some practical uses.
> ...



Blasphemy......ooh that hurts!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing the pie cut chainrings......bravo!



The possibilities can be never ending.....ear rings, gauges, wedding bands, necklaces.............Mothers Day is coming up soon!


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2016)

Straight down tubes make great flutes after a few holes are drilled.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2016)

The earlier or rarer the bike, the more $$ he could charge for those bits & pieces!

There's also been some very brilliant ideas being tossed around here, on recreating those old pieces of iron into something useful for a change~~~~~~~~~~~Love the sound of those wind chimes~~~~~


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow...kool frame trim samples!!!!!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 28, 2016)

I also need a top tube, and eight seat stays. I need a new rake.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I also need a top tube, and eight seat stays. I need a new rake.



They may be cheaper by the dozen!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Wow...kool frame trim samples!!!!!



Perfect for that aspiring bike tube traveling salesman!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2016)

slick said:


> Straight down tubes make great flutes after a few holes are drilled.



you were mistaken, it's just one hole, he's making bongs


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

I love our group.......funnier n hell....don't need to watch Comedy Central....we have it here!  Keep em coming!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> What's the rarest bike you got? I want to make a floor lamp.





You would need a Tandem frame for the Floor lamp concept, (I am also "floored" by that concept)
and since I never hung on to any tandem bikes, the only solution I have is maybe a couple of these Paramount frames....all have straight tubing are light weight and could be "coupled" to reach the desired length for a Floor lamp.
Other wise you are stuck with table lamps or desk lamps on the ballooner stuff.
The straight ballooner tubing is also suitable for flashlights if you're thinking on a smaller scale.

Let me know.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

This is funny until something other than a schwinn gets cut up...lets not get carried away...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 28, 2016)

a small section of those goofy Shelby handlebars fit tightly inside of most of the larger frame tubes. you could use several sections of your frame tubes with a little epoxy and a couple pieces of handlebar to make a very cool multicolor hippy lamp.


----------



## Boris (Apr 28, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> You would need a Tandem frame for the Floor lamp concept.




True, in most cases. But I've got very high floors.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> True, in most cases. But I've got very high floors.




I bet that's not the only thing that's high in your house.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 28, 2016)

Say, where do you put the screens?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 28, 2016)

WOW BOB  I DID NOT NO THE STUFF I GAVE YOU A WHILE BACK WAS THAT GOOD  PERHAPS I SHOULD GO HOME AND PUFF SOME  AND ILL BRING HOME A TUBE CUTTER   YOURS TRUELY  ORANGE SUNSHINE


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 28, 2016)

This idea make me wonder if I can make my own Twin bar no center post bike .lol


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> True, in most cases. But I've got very high floors.




Those weren't high  floors....that was the the ceiling Dave.....You were high!:eek:


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2016)

I would like a few wind chimes out of the bike parts.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 28, 2016)

vincev said:


> I would like a few wind chimes out of the bike parts.




ain't there enough ding a lings around there


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2016)

" Peace ~ Brother " ~~~~~~~~~~give me another hit ~~~~~~~~~~~~~good poop man~~~~~~~

----------- a ----------far-------------out-------------thread------------


----------



## bairdco (Apr 28, 2016)

What's funny about this,  is I keep thinking about stupid stuff to make out of bike parts, and they're starting to not sound so stupid. 

Like a birdcage out of rims and spokes, or a lawnchair out of frame tubing and old tires.

I gots too many bikes to build outta all my old parts instead of spending my time making household art projects...

But I did make a lawn edger out of a sprocket one time. Worked pretty well, too.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 28, 2016)

I hate it when that happens...honestly.

Several members of a Usenet group on antique radios go to a show out east every year and they sell, trade and then burn spent cabinets in a bonfire...

Even if they are spent, it just bugs me. I hope that page 3 has a happier ending.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 28, 2016)

ehh...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2016)

bairdco said:


> What's funny about this,  is I keep thinking about stupid stuff to make out of bike parts, and they're starting to not sound so stupid.
> 
> Like a birdcage out of rims and spokes, or a lawnchair out of frame tubing and old tires.
> 
> ...



This just in...
https://imgur.com/cEBIfDU
sorry, can't figure how to embed this, but it's worth looking at...

now if we can figure out how to make a white cheddar popcorn popper from a seat tube, we'll have the munchie dilemma nixed


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 29, 2016)

bairdco said:


> What's funny about this,  is I keep thinking about stupid stuff to make out of bike parts, and they're starting to not sound so stupid.
> 
> Like a birdcage out of rims and spokes, or a lawnchair out of frame tubing and old tires.
> 
> ...




-------------------------------------------------------

Let this be a challenge to all then!

Face it.... the collector mentality blows...it's pathetic really.
Endless pissing contests to see who has the most
crap,  jealousy, frustration, aggravation, gloating and bloating with too much crap.

The Bike hobby, like all "collectible" pursuits is a "geek out", we need to face facts here.

Your friends and family members won't say it to your face, but trust me, 
the jokes abound regarding what your are wasting your precious "life time" on.

All these old bicycles, regardless of mfg can be repurposed into new, fun and exciting things.
And just think of that great sigh of relief of those close to you outside the 'hobby'.

Now Let's get busy!

No more coveting ancient crap, out with the old and in with the new!

I just cut and sectioned 3 Schwinn fender bombs and got 14 nose rings out of each!

This is way more fun that 'building old bikes'.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 29, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...I just cut and sectioned 3 Schwinn fender bombs and got 14 nose rings out of each!...




How much are you asking for the nose rings?


----------



## bairdco (Apr 29, 2016)

Those fender bombs would work better as plumb bobs or fishing sinkers.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 29, 2016)

I want to start up a jai alia team. I need some fenders for the scoops.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 29, 2016)

I perfectly understand your position.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let this be a challenge to all then!
> 
> ...



while this is an interesting thread, I'm not sure how to take it. I've heard you say things that have led me to believe you were one of these purist collectors, I've personally heard you tear down another person's bike for an incorrect part. I've heard you talk derisively about "Off Brand Bikes" as you put it. so my question is, are you turning over a new leaf? starting anew? 
when I went through what you are claiming to be going through now, I simply sold all of the "Collectible" bikes and kept a couple riders and switched from being a collector, to being a guy who loves to ride his crappy bike with his friends. my way is much more fiscally sound, and satisfying. the Cyclone Coaster ride is this Sunday, come out and ride with us, have lunch, and enjoy a nice day on the beach. it's much better than inhaling all of those fumes from old paint and carbon wheels.
P.S. actually I think those dealer sample pieces are very cool, even if they are Schwinn pieces.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 30, 2016)

"Nothing so dangerous as a man cave with a torch, welder, and a fridge full of beer"..............(anonymous)


----------



## momo608 (Apr 30, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let this be a challenge to all then!
> 
> ...




I've seen a few cut tubes, nothing else. "jealousy, frustration, aggravation, gloating and bloating" That's what most people call life, not a permanent fishing trip or golf outing. Let's see some expensive stuff cut up, until then I'm not believing it. This most likely is a BS thread.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2016)

BACK IN MY EARLY DAYS (1988) OF EXPOSURE TO BIKE SWAPS, SPRING FORKS WERE "CUT OFF"
JUST BEHIND THE NECK OF FRAMES AND SOLD,  TRASHING THE REST OF THE BIKE!
IT WAS JUST ABOUT THE MONEY!   ANYONE ELSE EXPERIENCE THAT?


----------



## bairdco (Apr 30, 2016)

The CABE should have a lost and found section.

Some of you guys might be able to find your sense of humor in there.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 30, 2016)

I build for myself. If it pains you being unable to sell painstakingly and lovingly restored bicycles, take some of the new, shabbier stuff you get and give in to SIN...

RAT. Don't make 'em extremely elaborate necessarily, find a price range and build customs for various incomes.

Kids liked those Schwinn chopper things when they came on the market, show them a real custom.

Adaptation is the key to survival. Save some of the cream as always and diversify. Many of you already have the skills you need to do it.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

bairdco said:


> The CABE should have a lost and found section.
> 
> Some of you guys might be able to find your sense of humor in there.



you can say that again...holllly wow...tight panties, tight panties everywhere!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2016)

spoiler alert, see those little brown tags on the sides of those tubes? they're dealer samples.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 4, 2016)

bairdco said:


> The CABE should have a lost and found section.
> 
> Some of you guys might be able to find your sense of humor in there.




I lost it on Yahoo!


----------



## momo608 (May 5, 2016)

It's really getting hard to tell when people are joking anymore. I can't believe how many people want to be victims these days. There appears to be no limits on claiming to be one.


----------



## Boris (May 5, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> How much are you asking for the nose rings?




Another nose ring Doug?!?!?! How many nose rings does a person really need?


----------



## dougfisk (May 5, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Another nose ring Doug?!?!?! How many nose rings does a person really need?


----------



## videoranger (May 5, 2016)

"Endless pissing contests to see who has the most
crap, jealousy, frustration, aggravation, gloating and bloating with too much crap"
Gee, we used to just call that having fun. Is this a bad thing now?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 5, 2016)

It's okay to go out into the world and fail sometimes, actually most times! Perfection is a state of anxiety. I saw a little league parent chiding his son for not catching a fly ball...I thought so what? the kid tried and missed, I stood up and clapped and cheered the kid on, he was, in that moment, the star of the game! There will be a million fly balls to catch. In the best fought Brilliant chess games of Grandmasters, there is a unique praise given to the the opponent who is on the losing side of the brilliant game, for if it were not for him/her there would be no brilliancy!  Why this rant you ask? No reason, but I want to praise every nobody, because the nobody's are where its at, and for me the nobody's are creative, brilliant and remarkably human.


----------



## bairdco (May 5, 2016)

Jeez. I hope nobody starts a fake thread with display hubs cut in half. Might lead to all out war. 

SAVE THE COASTER BRAKE!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 5, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Jeez. I hope nobody starts a fake thread with display hubs cut in half. Might lead to all out war.
> 
> SAVE THE COASTER BRAKE!



I was considering actually making a Schwinn-chime or two but I don't want the pitchforks and lanterns in my front yard...on second thought it may be all the reason to do it! LOL!


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Jeez. I hope nobody starts a fake thread with display hubs cut in half. Might lead to all out war.




If it does, I'll be the guy selling catapults made from Bob's forks.


----------

